# Blog launched finally.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Check it out guys and gals. 
http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/remodeling-articles/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That looks very nice, I really like the layout!:thumbsup:


----------



## Harry (Aug 4, 2008)

I like it a lot...looks very professional.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

One of the best I have seen.


----------



## KLaw (May 8, 2009)

straight_lines said:


> Check it out guys and gals.
> http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/remodeling-articles/


 
Looks good - dude. Does this actually benefit you somehow? I just don't see anyone spending their valuable time to participate / look at your blog. Do you? I don't mean this as a shot at you - just curious on the "roi" on something like this. Please share any results (good or bad) from your experience. I see it as a potential seo improvement but not much else. Again - jmo. Nice blog though.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

KLaw said:


> Looks good - dude. Does this actually benefit you somehow? I just don't see anyone spending their valuable time to participate / look at your blog. Do you? I don't mean this as a shot at you - just curious on the "roi" on something like this. Please share any results (good or bad) from your experience. I see it as a potential seo improvement but not much else. Again - jmo. Nice blog though.


 

Benefits of blogging


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

George Z said:


> Benefits of blogging


How'd y'all do that? Thx - dude


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a couple I need to do, product reviews.. still have a couple posts on different blogs to do also  Good stuff man. I will subscribe to your rss feed.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks all. I took today off I didn't have a full day on the house I am finishing, and tile won't be there till the am. I have a ton of content I need to put together. 

Footbridge will be submitting some of these to article submission sites as well. I still say we need to get together and start one of our own. I am also considering doing some on CT as well. 

Also @ Klaw its all about the keyword related content and links back to your site.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I think when PT changes to the CT format, it will be a great place to post blogs, you should still post them at CT.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

Chris (RCP) how do you post a blog over on CT? I went to the actual blog page and couldn't find a "post new blog" type button anywhere.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

nEighter said:


> Chris (RCP) how do you post a blog over on CT? I went to the actual blog page and couldn't find a "post new blog" type button anywhere.


Look in the top toolbar for blogs


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Straight lines,

Nice looking blog! Are comments not activated? I was going to leave one, but couldn't see how.


----------



## Different Strokes (Dec 8, 2010)

Here is a spare Avatar for ya SL.


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

first impressions:

my eyes went straight to the content and thats a good thing...pain in the ass to click on something only to have to look for the content amidst all the other crap that clutters most pages ...............not the case with yours....nice and neat, not all trashed up or over advertised.............nice write up as well, good info..nice pics


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Straight lines,
> 
> Nice looking blog! Are comments not activated? I was going to leave one, but couldn't see how.


 I will look into that Scott thanks.



Weekly hit stats were averaging under 3000. This week with the blog live 4,570. Lets see if we can keep this up.


----------



## Mod Paint Works (Jul 2, 2010)

Looks good!
I like the clean layout and very user friendly. You get all the benefits of a blog and your stats already show that with that many hits.
Boooosh! Good job!
One thing I'm a fan of is color. Using color the right way in the right places can only make the user experience better (evoking certain emotions, blah blah blah), however, sites that are mostly white tend to give that 'clean, simplistic' look.
I like!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks nice :thumbsup:


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

Good stuff...one recommendation if I may:

Take the areas served out of the bottom. Google (and the rest of the search engines) deem that keyword stuffing and could penalize your overall site since the blog is attached to your primary site.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Darren.


----------



## DarrenSlaughter (Jul 16, 2010)

straight_lines said:


> Thanks for the advice Darren.


No problem! And remember, POST POST POST. Search engines LOVE blogs because the content is updated so often. If you can't find time to write, shoot videos instead, much faster and easier than sitting down to try and knock out a 300-500 word post.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a ton of content both in writing, and video. I just have to organize it and process the video. It actually takes me longer to do the video than it does to bang out 10 paragraphs.


----------



## acmasterpainter (May 15, 2011)

Good blog, mate. Great content, photos, vid, contact details. That'll work. (Darren reviewed my site and pointed a series of mistakes I was making, the call to action, or lack of it being the main error. You got that covered.)

Has it generated enquiries yet?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

I dig it. Great template and layout. Good writing. Good luck with it.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Just read your new one, very good read and well done video, one of the best I have seen, make sure youenter here.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks Chris. I entered already, used the door refinishing write up.


----------



## pacificpainters.com (May 5, 2011)

Good work, looks very professional.


----------



## FC Group (May 6, 2011)

The blog looks pretty good! I see that the blog is hosted with your website. Just curious....what blogging platform did you use? 

I am interested in possibly setting one up with our website.

Thanks!

Painting contractor mn


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Its a wordpress blog with a template made by my web designer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> Thanks Chris. I entered already, used the door refinishing write up.


SL

I don't see it showing up as an entry.

Go here and post a link to it in the comment section. That would be a good entry in the Project Division!


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Pretty good SL. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> SL
> 
> I don't see it showing up as an entry.
> 
> Go here and post a link to it in the comment section. That would be a good entry in the Project Division!


 I will re submit Scott, don't know what happened.


Edit resubbed.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

Looks good straight_lines!

I like the way you mix photo and video into the posts, so important for something as visual as painting projects.

Also, like that you've still got your "contact" and "click for quote" on your blog. If someone's reading and decides they want to work with you it's easy for them to get in touch with you. :thumbsup:

Do you track how many people get in touch with you through your website? One thing to look at as more people visit your site and blog is conversion rates. How many visits on average per online lead? Know that percentage and you can start testing changes to see if you can improve your visitor to lead conversion rate.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the tips Bob especially on conversion rates. I do track how many contacts I get from the site, or rather the form submission software does.


----------



## jtea858 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Your Blog*

I like your blog. The main thing I would add is that content is good for ranking but not the best for conversions so keep your landing page simple for better conversions.
I built my blog about a year ago and it is converting pretty well. I get about 6-7 leads a month from it. Its a Wordpress blog on a Theme from mojo themes.

Also the live chat gives me an edge for those seeking immediate gratification.

Seattle Painters


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

@ JT that is an impressive site you have there. 

I have updated the site regularly since I made this thread. I will be tracking hits again at the end of the month. I will be doing my first proposal from a client who read the blog, and was impressed. 

Todays post is about exterior rust and the products I now use to remedy it. 

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction.com/remodeling-articles/?p=56&preview=true


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

This week I blogged about refinishing cabinets in Wilmington NC using Advance hybrid oil. 

I really like this stuff! Looks like satin imprevo. :thumbsup:

http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction....odeling/refinishing-cabinets-in-wilmington-nc


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

straight_lines said:


> This week I blogged about refinishing cabinets in Wilmington NC using Advance hybrid oil.
> 
> I really like this stuff! Looks like satin imprevo. :thumbsup:
> 
> http://www.johnsonhomeconstruction....odeling/refinishing-cabinets-in-wilmington-nc


How about a full blown product review of Advance? I'd like to link to it since I am not planning to review that one. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I will do as soon as I can. Hopefully I sell it on my next interior repaint.

Finish is more like oil imprevo than anything I have used.


----------

